# Maker Heights Rally - Cancelled!



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ian and all interested in the Maker Heights Rally,

I am terribly sorry to have to do this but I am afraid we have ahd to call off the Maker Heights Rally.

It is not a problem of MHF it is a problem of the Trust's connected with Insurance.

I really am disappointed about this.

BillD

PS. If it is possible could this be made a sticky to give those who have expressed interest a chance to see it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bill,

Bu..er! I was down for it originally, then it got called off so I made other commitments, then it was back on so I ate humble pie and put it back in the diary. Last night I insisted that a national committee I belong to couldn't meet that weekend as I had a prior commitment, however now it can after others have cancelled their commitments at other times to get a common date.

Wasn't Trust insurance an issue all along? I don't pretend to understand the organisational wobblings over this.

I think I'll not indicate interest for MHF rallies in future. If at the last minute it's still on and I can make it, then I'll go. I'm sure it doesn't help their organisation, but I don't know what else to do when these things can happen.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what is the exact issue with Insurance Bill ?
could we not get our own insurance ?


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Any chance of moving the venue to somewhere near portsmouth, we arrive back from France that afternoon.

Sorry just me being selfish


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere around the New Forest would be ideal nudge nudge :wink: :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well i would love a rally down that way, lovely part of the country, does anyone have any ideas for Venues ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Filey Brig? There where lot's of camper's, motorhomes and caravan's there last week.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Filey Briggs nice Johnsandywhite but its nowhere near Portsmouth :lol: I favour Portsmouth area also Chris  but havent a clue where we could have a meet there unless we all book onto Southsea Leisure Park and that is a bit expensive, will have a hunt through all my books see if I can come up with anything in that area. I know Motorhomer lives down that way maybe she has some ideas.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yes, but Portsmouth is no where near Yorkshire either (well just outside of Yorkshire)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes I know ive been to both places :lol: and you have the Beverley meet up there so we want something down here lol


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Anyway, with a Yorkshire Terrier as your avatar. Maybe we should go to Bronte Country or York?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Why not then have a look at a suitable venue, somewhere between Nottingham and London?... Over to you Jacqui!  

M&D


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Somewhere around the New Forest would be ideal nudge nudge :wink: :wink:


New Forest, Portsmouth, Bournemouth areas would suit us fine. Must admit that having now twice rearranged our commitment to travel to Cornwall on the same weekend would probably be a no. I have now a commitment in the Poole area theat Friday/Saturday. so local as stated above .

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Filey Briggs nice Johnsandywhite but its nowhere near Portsmouth :lol: I favour Portsmouth area also Chris  but havent a clue where we could have a meet there unless we all book onto Southsea Leisure Park and that is a bit expensive, will have a hunt through all my books see if I can come up with anything in that area. I know Motorhomer lives down that way maybe she has some ideas.


The only place I know of at the moment and only after beginning of October is the Royal Victoria Country Park. The summer season months are booked up months & months in advance. Unfortunately I dont live that side of the Solent but on the edge of the new Forest.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

I really am terribly sorry about the Maker Rally and I can only apologise once again to all who have been mucked about.
I tried very hard to get it on but for reasons I do not wish to go into, failed.
Sorry,
BillD


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill
I know that you will feel bad about having to call off the rally, but having met you at the last Maker rally I know you will have done your best to get things sorted out....it is just a great shame that the rally will now not be going ahead. 

I hope that the Maker Trust does manage to get some funding and keep Maker Heights just the way it is.........I wish you and the trust all the best for the future.

Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

M&D We have done our bit why dont you have a go :lol: [/quote]


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> M&D We have done our bit why dont you have a go :lol:


[/quote]

Would love to Jacqui, but it's way to cold up here for them softie suvveners :wink:

M&D


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sorry folks I have been to France for 2 weeks, and would like to remind you of the rally at Sandyway on Exmoor - weekend of 24/26 June.

Do come, limited to 15 due to shortage of space, we had 25 last time, but it was too many unfortunately for safety...

Must check to see how many have registered, I did put the info up before I left on the temporary site, but not sure if that is still there, as this is the first chance I have had to log on and look

Carol


----------

